# VPN on networkmanager does not work.

## hans_da

Hello all. I have just installed the networkmanager with all the related vpn plugins. All the other things are working, but in the nm-applet dialog it is still not allowed to add any vpn connection. All the bottoms are gray. Restarting the system does not help.

The package I have installed are:

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/networkmanager-0.8 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-0.8 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc-0.8 (0)

[I--] [ ~] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8 (0)

My feeling is, perhaps something needs to be done with the dbus system.

----------

## knefas

I am experiencing the same problem and haven't found a solution yet. If you solve this let us know please!

----------

## knefas

Sorry, solution found. You need to emerge the various plugin packages (i.e. net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn etc with the gnome use flag enabled). Then they show up in nm-applet.

----------

## hans_da

Thank you. But I think this is not really a solution. Since I am using KDE system and would try to avoid installing gnome components.

----------

## Rexilion

 *hans_da wrote:*   

> Thank you. But I think this is not really a solution. Since I am using KDE system and would try to avoid installing gnome components.

 

Then use knetworkmanager for that?

----------

## Pleirosei

Hello, I have emerged network manager and the plugins that I need; however, I cannot access the nm-applet GUI, how do I access it?  Is it supposed to show up on my desktop?  If so, it is not showing up in the notification area.  Please help if you can.

Pleiro

----------

## Rexilion

Hello pleiro,

You need nm-applet (emerge nm-applet) for a graphical (Gnome/GTK) GUI. And then you need to start it (command: nm-applet).

----------

